# 1930: Peru From The Air



## GatoNegro

*El Valle Del Rimac, Al Sur De Lima, Desde El Aire*


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

asuuu chevere la foto!


----------



## GatoNegro

CHIMUCHIK said:


> asuuu chevere la foto!


Hay más...mucho más...


----------



## GatoNegro

Este thread es un homenaje al teniente estadounidense George R. Johnson, Oficial de Mando de la Sección Fotográfica 119, División 44 de Aviación de la Guardia Nacional del Estado de New Jersey y, a la vez, Fotógrafo Principal del Servicio Aeronaval de la Marina Peruana entre 1928 y 1930, fecha de la publicación de su libro, _Peru From The Air_, con 150 tomas aéreas de la geografía peruana. El teniente Johnson también era miembro de la American Geographical Society (AGS) de New York, editores de su libro. El texto es de Ray R. Platt, jefe del Departamento de Investigación Hispanoamericana de la AGS.


----------



## GatoNegro




----------



## GatoNegro

*Valle del Río Chillón*

Aquí se aprecia Puente Piedra y el ferrocarril que unía Lima con Ancón.


----------



## GatoNegro

*Valle del Rimac*

Cerros y al fondo, Lima.


----------



## AC78

Esa era la Lima de antaño, sin desorden y sobre todo sin invasiones.


----------



## kaMetZa

aaaso que buenas fotos! y qué chica Lima =P 

Una lástima que se hayan desmantelado todos los ferrocarriles que iban al sur y al norte!


----------



## roberto_vp

Irreconocible Lima, cómo ha cambiado a lo que tenemos hoy...


----------



## Trickmetwice17

si cuanto ha cambiado =P era recontra chikita en aquel entonces


----------



## GatoNegro

*Huanchaco*

Hay más fotos de Lima, pero todavía no las escaneo...lo que más me llama la atención es ver cuan fertíl eran los valles limeños, cuanta agricultura había.

Gracias por los comentarios...


----------



## kaMetZa

^^ Qué parte de Lima se supone que es la última mostrada?? Se ve un pequeño muelle =S 

No te debería sorprender la fertilidad de los valles limeños, por algo Taulichusco vivía acá y Pizarro la escogió como capital, esta tierra siempre fue fertil y de 'buen' clima.


----------



## roberto_vp

^^ Es Huanchaco, ya lo dijo.

Interesantes imágenes, el tamaño está bien.


----------



## J Block

Bien chéveres las fotografías. Yo ya había visto ese libro en una biblioteca de Pasadena, me pareció recontra interesante comparar esas fotos con las actuales. Lima es otra ciudad en todo sentido.


----------



## kaMetZa

^^ Ups no leí el encabezado!! =P 

Gracias!! 

Wow!!! Bueno se entiende que para el año en que fue tomada la foto Huanchaco salga de ese tamaño, ahí no deben haber más de 80 casas y eeeso!


----------



## GatoNegro

J Block said:


> ...Yo ya había visto ese libro en una biblioteca de Pasadena...


También lo vi hace tiempo en la biblioteca de Cal State LA, pedí que Canelita me lo buscara en la biblio de UCLA, y ella bien cumplidora, realmente no pude haber hecho este thread sin su ayuda (y con un escáner que estoy estrenando...)



J Block said:


> ...me pareció recontra interesante comparar esas fotos con las actuales...


Es como un viaje al pasado.



kaMetZa said:


> ^^ Ups no leí el encabezado!!



LOL....fue mi culpa, debí haber puesto mi comentario en un post y la foto en otra...


----------



## GatoNegro

*Buenos Aires, Trujillo*


----------



## GatoNegro

*Chimbote*


----------



## roberto_vp

La de Chimbote es impresionante, quién imaginaría que hoy es una ciudad bastante grande.


----------



## GatoNegro

*Lima*


----------



## darkangel87

Me encantò la foto sobrevolando el Rimac.... se ven los cerros tan.... cerros!!!! serìa maravilloso tenerlos asi todavia y no como estàn ahora!


----------



## Chocaviento

Le noto un cierto parecido al actual centro Historico de Arequipa  la ubicacion del rio y de la Plaza de Armas son muy parecidas que linda nuestra capital


----------



## Libidito

Ques es ese ovalo que esta al lado inferior derecho en la foto de LIMA (osea es un ovalo o que?)


----------



## Inkandrew9

Este thread si que esta Bravazo!!! Felicitaciones Alejandro!!! :colgate: 

Me gustan todas las fotos ... me pregunto si tienes una foto de La Fortaleza de Collique??? ... espero que sip, Salu2!!!


----------



## Costanero

se agradece las fotos, muy nostalgicos

es claro q Lima en 70 años se convirtio en monstruo

ademas veo muchas calles q han cambiado de forma


----------



## Costanero

libidito said:


> Ques es ese ovalo que esta al lado inferior derecho en la foto de LIMA (osea es un ovalo o que?)


espero q esto ayude











a av grau
b av abancay
c cuzco - emancipacion
d nicolas de pierola o colmena
e tacna
f wlsion o garcilazo
g alfonso ugarte

1 plz. de acho
2 plz. mayor
3 parke universitario
4 plz san martin
5 plz 2 de mayo 
6 alameda las malvinas


----------



## Chocaviento

Como ha crecido la gran ciudad de los reyes señorial y tan hermosa !


----------



## kaMetZa

Woooooooow! Me he quedado turuleco con la foto de Lima!!!! Qué paja! La Alfonso Ugarte casi nueva!! 2 de Mayo!! tan planificada la ciudad, bonita, toda lineal xD!!! 

Gracias GN!!!


----------



## Trickmetwice17

Wau las nuevas tandas me han dejado maravillado O.O estan mega increibles las fotos :banana: todo era tan pequeño ahora =P lo ke si me dio mucha pena fue la ftoo del rimac TT el rio se ve tan lindo :banana: tenia tanto potencial  Ahora esta todo Marginado el pobre TT si algun dua pudiera desearia limpiar todas las riberas del rimac  (osea eso incluye masivas expropiaciones XD) y hacer un gran complejo de parques y zonas recreativas  mucha gente siempre se ha preocupado en el hecho ke LIma crecio con espaldas al Mar pero nadie piensa ke tbn lo hizo a espaldas del Rimac TT


----------



## Trickmetwice17

Costanero said:


> espero q esto ayude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a av grau
> b av abancay
> c cuzco - emancipacion
> d nicolas de pierola o colmena
> e tacna
> f wlsion o garcilazo
> g alfonso ugarte
> 
> 1 plz. de acho
> 2 plz. mayor
> 3 parke universitario
> 4 plz san martin
> 5 plz 2 de mayo
> 6 alameda las malvinas


Algo ke me he dado cuenta ke en si la Abancay y Tacna no existian en sas epocas =P Osea no en su magnitud actual xP


----------



## EFRACO

Lo que despues fueron las Avenidas Tacna y Abancay eran calles del ancho de las paralelas y para cruzar el rio Rimac solo habian dos puentes el Puente Balta y el Puente detras de Palacio de Gobierno habia un puente mas para el tren a Ancon y Huacho, Lima tenia en 1930 370,000 habitantes y El Callao 45,000, yo tengo fotos de 1926 de la Revista Ciudad y Campo, estas tambien estan excelentes, no habra una de la Av Arequipa rodeada de chacras y huacas, yo la tengo


----------



## roberto_vp

Por favor si puedes escanéalas y ponlas!


----------



## GatoNegro

GatoNegro said:


>



Esta toma es muy reveladora: muestra lo poco que había cambiado Lima desde la Colonia hasta el siglo pasado.

Veo que mi cuadra de Lima, la nueve de Huallaga, no existía en 1930. Se ve que Huallaga muere en la Plaza Italia (ex-Templo Rímac, y de ahí su forma atípica de plaza). También, la importancia del jirón Junin, es de las pocas calles que se extiende fuera del Cercado. Antes de la llegada de los españoles, era la ruta principal hacia la sierra central. Jirón Huanta, también se extiende fuera del Cercado, es la ruta precolombina hacia Pachacámac. ¡Cuánto verde había en los Barrios Altos! La mancha en medio del barrio es la Quinta Heeren (en Google Earth se aprecia lo poco de lo verde que queda en los Barrios Altos). 



Trickmetwice17 said:


> Algo ke me he dado cuenta ke en si la Abancay y Tacna no existian en sas epocas...


No, todavía no existían. Creo que lo más novedoso de la época era la Plaza San Martín, la Colmena, y Alfonso Ugarte.



el meco said:


> woow bonitas fotos... peru en 1930 muy interesante..
> 
> stoy dando un tour por los foros peruanos jeje
> 
> saludos a todos.


Bienvenido al foro peruano, estás en tu casa.



EFRACO said:


> Lo que despues fueron las Avenidas Tacna y Abancay eran calles del ancho de las paralelas y para cruzar el rio Rimac solo habian dos puentes el Puente Balta y el Puente detras de Palacio de Gobierno habia un puente mas para el tren a Ancon y Huacho, Lima tenia en 1930 370,000 habitantes y El Callao 45,000, yo tengo fotos de 1926 de la Revista Ciudad y Campo, estas tambien estan excelentes, no habra una de la Av Arequipa rodeada de chacras y huacas, yo la tengo


EFRACO, gracias por los datos y me uno a los que quisieran ver las fotos que tienes de 1926.

Gracias por los comentarios.


----------



## GatoNegro

*Lima 2*

Mirando hacia lo que es Santa Beatriz, la Plaza Bolognesi y la ruta hacia Magdalena, también Alfonso Ugarte. A la izquierda de Bolognesi, se ve lo que era el Jardín Zoológico. Ahí también está la Avenida Arequipa, y lo que es hoy en día la Vía Expresa.


----------



## EFRACO

Esta foto es parecida a una que tengo de esa area del año 1926 pero esta esta algo mas nitida. alli se ve la antigua Hacienda Lobaton justo donde hoy esta el centro comercial Risso, hasta 1936 esa hacienda se veia a un lado de la Av. Arequipa hasta que ese año con la prolongacion de la Avenida Arenales se la demolio, sus restos estuvieron a la vista de quienes circulaban la Av.
Arequipa hasta mediados de los cincuentas; tambien se nota en la foto la hacienda Balconcillo casi frente a la GUE Meliton Carbajal; no sabia que el bosque Matamula tenia forma cuadrada, la foto esta excelente.


----------



## Canelita

Trick, como bajopontina que soy, te agradezco tu sentir y comparto tu opinión. Mi distrito está echado al olvido y al descuido, me parece increíble que con tantas bellezas arquitectónicas y de gran historia (innumerables iglesias, la Plaza de Toros de Acho, la Alameda de los Descalzos, el Paseo de Aguas, la Quinta de Presa, casas y balcones coloniales), el municipio rimense o incluso el de Lima no aproveche y habilite la zona para una ruta turística. 

Justo mi mami me comentaba que el lado izquierdo del río Rímac, por la zona cercana al Puente de piedra, era un hermoso malecón con bancas y muchos árboles, donde podías pasear y pasar el tiempo hasta bien entrada la medianoche, sin peligro alguno. Esto hasta los años 50s y 60s. 

En fin, esperemos que haya más personas como tú que hagan realidad sus buenos deseos de que el Rímac recupere su belleza arquitectónica y comparta su riqueza histórica.



Trickmetwice17 said:


> Wau las nuevas tandas me han dejado maravillado O.O estan mega increibles las fotos :banana: todo era tan pequeño ahora =P lo ke si me dio mucha pena fue la ftoo del rimac TT el rio se ve tan lindo :banana: tenia tanto potencial  Ahora esta todo Marginado el pobre TT si algun dua pudiera desearia limpiar todas las riberas del rimac  (osea eso incluye masivas expropiaciones XD) y hacer un gran complejo de parques y zonas recreativas  mucha gente siempre se ha preocupado en el hecho ke LIma crecio con espaldas al Mar pero nadie piensa ke tbn lo hizo a espaldas del Rimac TT


----------



## dlHC84

Chocaviento said:


> Como ha crecido la gran ciudad de los reyes señorial y tan hermosa !


Pero creció para mal. Particularmente hubiera preferido conocer Lima tal y como la conocieron mis abuelos.

Lima, la principal víctima del centralismo.


----------



## Canelita

^^ Sí, pacolam, de acuerdo contigo en eso del centralismo. En un mundo ideal, todas las regiones principales del Perú se habrían desarrollado de manera más o menos pareja, y así Lima no sufriría del exceso poblacional y de los desaciertos en logística urbana del que ahora adolece. 

Por otro lado, las migraciones del interior hacia la capital han dado lugar a la diversidad que ahora caracteriza a nuestra capital, lo cual la ha hecho más rica en otro sentido, culturalmente hablando. Sin eliminar las expresiones artísticas tradicionales, existen ahora propuestas innovadoras, nuevos géneros o fusión de lo tradicional con lo nuevo... 

Saludos a todos...


----------



## alvarobendezu

Q tales fotos!! quien diría como crecería a los pocos años, aunque a grandes razgos Lima urbana aún se conserva, es solo desmpolvarla, porque mucho de lo que se ve en la foto todavía existe, a excepción de las chacras que la circundaban, las que si son una gran pérdida... me parece q aun existía la Iglesia de La Recoleta, otra pérdida...
Gracias por postearlas.
(Espero tus fotos de Pisco)


----------



## GatoNegro

*Mirflores: Zoom In*


----------



## GatoNegro

*Ferrocarril Huacho-Ancón*


----------



## GatoNegro

*Huacho*


----------



## GatoNegro

*Callao*


----------



## GatoNegro

*Callao*


----------



## GatoNegro

*Callao*


----------



## GatoNegro

*La Punta*


----------



## EFRACO

En Miraflores se demolieron ranchos para hacer el parque principal y el parque Kennedy, a ese libro hay que sacarle copia, es excelente.


----------



## forestoso

*lima 2 estructura definida*



GatoNegro said:


> Mirando hacia lo que es Santa Beatriz, la Plaza Bolognesi y la ruta hacia Magdalena, también Alfonso Ugarte. A la izquierda de Bolognesi, se ve lo que era el Jardín Zoológico. Ahí también está la Avenida Arequipa, y lo que es hoy en día la Vía Expresa.


bien interesante ver que a pesar de corresponder a avenidas y construcciones que apenas se insinuan, estas han marcado la estructura de gran parte de la ciudad, y asi de ese modo cuando las calles se fueron prolongando de forma incipiente, daban estructura pa la Lima actual.

En la victoria de puede diferenciar claramente la plaza Manco Capac.
En el centro:El actual museo de arte, El museo de arte italiano, el centro de estudios historico militares. En donde está ahora el Sheraton, una prisión donde estuvo preso el padre de Alan Garcia. Tambien el arco morisco al inico de la Av. Arequipa. El estadio nacional en el mismo sitio.

El Hipodoromo de Santa BEatriz, en lo que hoy es es el campo de marte. Y el paseo de la republica que separaba la ciudad de las chacras.


----------



## kaMetZa

Mi vista debe ser bastante pésima pq no logro ver la línea del tren Huacho-Ancón =S

Huacho ha crecido increíblemente! Era prácticamente un pueblito y ahora hasta tiene pueblos satélite.

La forma de los muelles en El Callao también ha cambiado no? 

Gracias por las fotos GN! (=


----------



## papiriqui

kaMetZa said:


> Mi vista debe ser bastante pésima pq no logro ver la línea del tren Huacho-Ancón =S
> 
> Huacho ha crecido increíblemente! Era prácticamente un pueblito y ahora hasta tiene pueblos satélite.
> 
> *La forma de los muelles en El Callao también ha cambiado no? *
> Gracias por las fotos GN! (=


VERDAD NO??? ,, se ve como una mano mecanica entrando al mar,, q bueno q hay google earth pa comparar.
q pequeñas se veian nuestras ciudades. ( q bestia!!!! ,como ha crecido exponencialmente, en estos casi 80 años!!!).eran como unas 10 manzanas en promedio alrededor de c/ plaza,,q tranquila a debido ser la vida, apuesto q todos se conocian entre ellos....
lo q rescato de esa epoca..es q ciudabamos los valles q nos circundaban.. eran nuestro pulmon verde ( debio seguir siendo asi,,ni q nuestra costa fuera "toodo " valle")..y tambien me gusta q no hay tanto pueblo joven alrededor..las salidas de las ciudades se veian menos "complicadas"..una lima q se fue,,una lima de nuestros abuelos.


----------



## kaMetZa

^^ Yo prefiero pensar que Lima solo fue distinta, ni mejor ni peor, quizá en algunos puntos como cantidad de áreas verdes si hemos retrocedido, pero es algo que se puede volver a tener si tuvieramos buenas autoridades. Culturalmente creo que la ciudad 'mejoró' producto de las migraciones y dejó de ser una ciudad tan distinta al resto del país, aunque el proceso haya sido tan 'chocante' y aún no se consolide del todo.


----------



## Lucuma

Gracias a quien tomó esas excelentes fotos podemos ver ahora cómo era Lima, donde esté gracias!!! :master: y gracias GatoNegro por tan excelente thread, está de lujo!!! :yes:


----------



## Canelita

Me gusta la imagen del Callao del post #84, sobre todo la sección inferior derecha, hay muchísimas esquinas curveadas, muy diferente al diseño damero tradicional de otros barrios. 

***



kaMetZa said:


> ^^ Yo prefiero pensar que Lima solo fue distinta, ni mejor ni peor, quizá en algunos puntos como cantidad de áreas verdes si hemos retrocedido, pero es algo que se puede volver a tener si tuvieramos buenas autoridades. Culturalmente creo que la ciudad 'mejoró' producto de las migraciones y dejó de ser una ciudad tan distinta al resto del país, aunque el proceso haya sido tan 'chocante' y aún no se consolide del todo.



Claro, mientras que no exista una máquina del tiempo, para qué lamentarnos tanto (un poquito OK, pero no mucho, jajaja), además, si retrocediéramos en el tiempo tendría que ser a full, o sea, en 1930 no existía el Internet, así que a ver cuánto aguantaríamos sin poder estar 'en línea'... :lol:


----------



## GatoNegro

Gracias por sus comentarios, y que bien que les estén gustando estas fotos.



forestoso said:


> bien interesante ver que a pesar de corresponder a avenidas y construcciones que apenas se insinuan, estas han marcado la estructura de gran parte de la ciudad, y asi de ese modo cuando las calles se fueron prolongando de forma incipiente, daban estructura pa la Lima actual.
> 
> En la victoria de puede diferenciar claramente la plaza Manco Capac.
> En el centro:El actual museo de arte, El museo de arte italiano, el centro de estudios historico militares. En donde está ahora el Sheraton, una prisión donde estuvo preso el padre de Alan Garcia. Tambien el arco morisco al inico de la Av. Arequipa. El estadio nacional en el mismo sitio.
> 
> El Hipodoromo de Santa BEatriz, en lo que hoy es es el campo de marte. Y el paseo de la republica que separaba la ciudad de las chacras.


forestoso, gracias por tus comentarios, me hicieron apreciar aún más estas fotos.



EFRACO said:


> ...a ese libro hay que sacarle copia, es excelente...


Sí, es excelente, y ya me imagino todas las tomas del Teniente Johnson que nunca se han publicado...todas en un sólo libro sería una gran obra histórica del urbanismo peruano, a pesar de no incluír todas las regiones del Perú.



kaMetZa said:


> Mi vista debe ser bastante pésima pq no logro ver la línea del tren Huacho-Ancón...


Tampoco veo las vías pero la ruta es esa línea en zigzag entre las dunas.



papiriqui said:


> ..una lima q se fue,,una lima de nuestros abuelos...


Como dicen por estos lares, "The only constant is change," es decir, lo único que es constante es el cambio. Inevitable ¿no? Gracias por la visita...



kaMetZa said:


> ...Yo prefiero pensar que Lima solo fue distinta, ni mejor ni peor...


En eso Lima se parece a Los Angeles, también somos una ciudad tipo experimento social, en 160 años hemos pasado de ser pueblito mexicano a Alpha City, y todavía estamos en proceso de transformación, de encontrar nuestra identidad, pero (casi) todos contentísimos de vivir aquí, y con ganas de ver que nos depara el día de mañana, en cuanto a nuestra ciudad se refiere.



Lucuma said:


> Gracias a quien tomó esas excelentes fotos podemos ver ahora cómo era Lima, donde esté gracias!!! :master: y gracias GatoNegro por tan excelente thread, está de lujo!!! :yes:


Bueno, parece que George R. Johnson, aviador y fotógrafo de estas tomas, hace tiempo que ya no está con nosotros, pero su obra lo mantiene vivo cuando hay gente como tu y los demás foristas aquí que saben apreciar sus imagenes. En cuanto a mi, es un gusto compartirlas con ustedes, como dije anteriormente, en este caso, soy un simple escaneador. Gracias por el comentario Lúcuma.




Canelita said:


> Me gusta la imagen del Callao del post #84...


Lo que más me llamó la atención de esa foto es que parece que hay un ferrocarril sobre el agua. ¿Será?


Bueno foristas, una última de Lima, un croquis, y después, un poco del sur.


----------



## GatoNegro

*Aeropuerto Las Palmas*


----------



## GatoNegro

*Rutas Aéreas En El Perú, 1930*

Notar que según el mapa, no hay ruta que atraviesa los Andes. También hay rutas en operación, y otras proyectadas.


----------



## Trickmetwice17

GatoNegro said:


> Mirando hacia lo que es Santa Beatriz, la Plaza Bolognesi y la ruta hacia Magdalena, también Alfonso Ugarte. A la izquierda de Bolognesi, se ve lo que era el Jardín Zoológico. Ahí también está la Avenida Arequipa, y lo que es hoy en día la Vía Expresa.


WOW esta foto esta buenaza =D se puede reconocer lo el hipodromo aun =o no existia campo de marte ademas aun se puede ver la garna carcel O.O donde ahora esta el Centro Civico =P Pero por alguna razon me sigo preguntando ke acia tremenda carcel en esa ubicaion O.O se nota ke para la plaza Grau se demolieron varias casas =P y le palacio de justicia ni ha sido construido aun =P Hata se reconoce el lugar del futuro estadio nacional XD wau lima eram inuscla en esas epocas! =P


----------



## Trickmetwice17

GatoNegro said:


>


Increible el cambio ke ha sufrido MIraflores =P increible =P no slo por los edificios sino tbn por los cambios en su trama urbana =P y de la costa verde ni hablar XD en esas epocas no habia playas =P los espigones las crearon  aunk sigo pensando ke se le deberia ganar mas espacio al mar aun para tener playas mas amplias =P


----------



## Trickmetwice17

GatoNegro said:


>


O.O HUacho esta irreconocible =P toda la ciudad en aquellas epocas entraba en la parte baja de la costa =P! ahora se extiende por arriba =P es increible cuanto han crecido todas las ciudades peruanas =P 

Lo mas interesante de ver LIma es que en esas epocas a pesar de ser pequeña ya tenia planeada grandes avenidas =P! como la Republica ademas se nota ke se han hecho muchas expropiaciones para reordenarla =P jajaj sol o refuerza el hecho ke es recien en las ultimas decadas en que se fue de cara al suelo la planificaicon urbana de lima XD!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Felicidades, las fotos estàn espectaculares!


----------



## papiriqui

GatoNegro said:


> Notar que según el mapa, no hay ruta que atraviesa los Andes. También hay rutas en operación, y otras proyectadas.



q paso con nuestra frontera norte???


----------



## EFRACO

En 1930 la opinion publica todavia no sabia sobre el nefasto acuerdo Salomon-Lozano firmado por Augusto B. Leguia en el cual Peru cedio a perpetuidad la inmensa region entre los rios Caqueta y Putumayo (130,000 Km2) y de remate un area en forma de trapecio con acceso a que Colombia tuviese soberania hasta el Amazonas con la poblacion de Leticia, dos años despues casi nos fuimos a la Guerra se arreglo ese desgraciado asunto (para el Peru) "gracias" a los buenos oficios del flamante Presidente Oscar R. Benavides, desde ese entonces el Peru perdio soberania sobre esa region y la region reconocida al Ecuador por el Protocolo de Rio de Janeiro (mas de 100,000 Km2) por eso el Peru por el norte tiene forma en punta hasta Gueppi, esas zonas estaban totalmente desconectadas del pais en esos tiempos casi igual como ahora lo esta el norte de Loreto.


----------



## papiriqui

EFRACO said:


> En 1930 la opinion publica todavia no sabia sobre el nefasto acuerdo Salomon-Lozano firmado por Augusto B. Leguia en el cual Peru cedio a perpetuidad la inmensa region entre los rios Caqueta y Putumayo (130,000 Km2) y de remate un area en forma de trapecio con acceso a que Colombia tuviese soberania hasta el Amazonas con la poblacion de Leticia, dos años despues casi nos fuimos a la Guerra se arreglo ese desgraciado asunto (para el Peru) "gracias" a los buenos oficios del flamante Presidente Oscar R. Benavides, desde ese entonces el Peru perdio soberania sobre esa region y la region reconocida al Ecuador por el Protocolo de Rio de Janeiro (mas de 100,000 Km2) por eso el Peru por el norte tiene forma en punta hasta Gueppi, esas zonas estaban totalmente desconectadas del pais en esos tiempos casi igual como ahora lo esta el norte de Loreto.


off-topic :si he leido al respecto ,,, no puedo creer ,,como regalaban territorio peruano en esa epoca!!...como duele esa parte de la historia


----------



## Tyrone

Las fotos están espectaculares ... como se nota la enorme transformación urbana de las ciudades del Perú ... efectivamente el trazo urbano de Miraflores ha cambiado mucho, no hay avenida Larco ni la Diagonal ...


----------



## GatoNegro

Gracias por los comentarios y que bueno que siga interesando estas fotos...ahora, rumbo al sur...


----------



## GatoNegro

*Cerro Azul*


----------



## GatoNegro

*Pisco*


----------



## GatoNegro

*Pisco: Puerto*


----------



## GatoNegro

*Pisco: San Andrés*


----------



## GatoNegro

*Pisco: Zoom In*


----------



## alvarobendezu

Bonito Pisco, no sabía de su forma heptagonal, ahora me explico el porqué de algunas calles, ahí se ve con poco detalle la Catedral , el Palacio morisco y la Iglesia de La Compañía. Su puerto está muy bien comparado con los del Perú de la época, estaba algo fresco, el boom guanero y el creciente boom agrícola, lo que se ve en sus construcciones.
Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## kaMetZa

Qué curiosa la forma de Pisco! 

Para ser 1930 creo que la infraestructura de las ciudades no andaba tan mal no? Ahora en pleno siglo 21 hay varias caletas y puertos menores sin un muelle decente, y por los que hemos visto en las fotos tan mal no se ven.


----------



## GatoNegro

*Camaná*

Se ve Camaná a la mano derecha de la foto.


----------



## GatoNegro

*Camaná*


----------



## GatoNegro

*Mollendo*


----------



## GatoNegro

*Mollendo*


----------



## GatoNegro

*Arequipa: Volcanes*

De izquierda a derecha, Chachani, El Misti, y Pichu Pichu, desde los Cerros de la Caldera.


----------



## GatoNegro

*El Misti*

Se ve Arequipa.


----------



## GatoNegro

*El Misti*


----------



## GatoNegro

*El Misti*


----------



## GatoNegro

*Arequipa*


----------



## GatoNegro

*Valle del Colca*


----------



## GatoNegro

*Valle del Colca*


----------



## GatoNegro

*Valle del Colca*


----------



## GatoNegro

*Valle del Colca*










Hasta aquí con las fotos de este thread.

Gracias por las visitas y los comentarios. Saludos!


----------



## Lia_01

*Impresionantes, la del Misti, como ha crecido Arequipa desde 1930. El Misti creo que no es volcán dormido? Nunca imaginé que tenía esa forma Pisco. Buenísimas vistas, me dan algo de vértigo, la altura, como ya les conté.i*


----------



## kaMetZa

^^ Yo también quería preguntar eso, cuál es el estado del Misti? Ahora con esto del Chaitén se me vino a la mente esa duda.

Mollendo me sorprendió, aunque no debería pues en los libros de historia es bastante mencionada y parece ser que tuvo uná muy buena época.

Ese libro sigue muy interesante, gracias GN!!


----------



## roberto_vp

Muy interesantes las fotos, Pisco tiene una forma bastante única, Arquipa me parece increíble cómo ha crecido al ciudad, en esta fotos se ve que casi todo estaba copado por la campiña.


----------



## rafo18

Buenas las fotos de AQP, Camana era pequeñisimo en cambio Mollendo se ve mucho mas desarrollado. Y Arequipa ni que decir increible como crecio tanto.

Con estas fotos me doy cuenta el verdadero efecto del cambio climatico, en las fotos de antaño era normal ver al Misti con nieve, en cambio ahora tienes que estar muy al pendiente para poder captar una foto asi


----------



## papiriqui

pareciera ..q originalmente nuestras ciudades tenian buen trazo de calles ( como damero)..quiza en los 60's con la migracion (campo-ciudad) surgieron las invasiones.. y todo crecio sin planeamiento, orden e informalmente( puesto q en los pueblos, del interior sucede esto)
tengo q fe, q volveremos a estar en la vanguardia del urbanismo en latinoamerica...si alguna vez estuvimos.


----------



## Trickmetwice17

wau no dejan de sorprender las fotos =o todo ha cambiado mcuho incluos Arequipa O.O


----------



## alvarobendezu

La foto del Colca está bien buena, los andenes se ven muy bien, a colores se verían mejor.
Arequipa me sorprende por su tamaño, era bien pequeña la ciudad para lo que es ahora.


----------



## tacall

arequipa era un grano de arroz comparada ahora aunque si antes tenia muchos mas campos de cultivo 

el colca si se ve q no ha crecido mucho... y mollendo si en ese tiempo tenia un buen tamaño ahora deberia estar tambien mas desarrollada de lo que es ahora q paso o q no paso... q fue hno:


----------



## Chocaviento

Bueno simplemente impresionante!


----------



## aquicusco

no hay de cusco???


----------



## AQPCITY

Impresionantes fotos,, me gusto la de mollendo, que tal desarollo industrial y feroviario que tubo antes, el puerto bravo y su antiguo muelle,,, Arequipa rodeada de tanta campiña,, solo ubico en la foto a yanahuara, arequipa y la pmapa (miraflores) uy un pequeño caseri por cayma.. que tiempos

Gracias por el escanneo Gato Negro


----------



## aquicusco

plop! parece q no,pero de todas maneras gracias por mostrar las otras fotos....


----------



## GatoNegro

aquicusco said:


> no hay de cusco???





aquicusco said:


> plop! parece q no,pero de todas maneras gracias por mostrar las otras fotos....


Perdón aquicusco por no haber contestado antes, pero según consta en este mapa de las rutas aéreas de la época, en 1930 no había vuelos en ninguna zona de los Andes...de todos modos gracias por los comentarios.


----------



## tacall

sep asi parece seria increible encontrar una doto de iquitos de esa epoca...


----------



## Canelita

Hola Milton, ya Gato Negro te responderá cuando pueda, pero te diré que ese libro es muy antiguo y dudo que haya alguna re-edición por ahí. GN me lo mencionó en alguna oportunidad y yo pude sacarlo de la biblioteca de UCLA aquí en Los Ángeles y pasárselo a él. Gato Negro se tomó el tiempo de escanear las imágenes para este thread, ya que sabía que ese libro era bastante difícil de obtener.

Con paciencia y buena suerte a lo mejor encuentres una copia usada por el centro, aunque como está en inglés será incluso un poco más difícil de conseguirla. De igual manera, suerte.


----------



## sk8rip

estupendo las fotos!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juliocesar12121212

BACANES!


----------



## cesar2727

[/QUOTE]

muy buen foro y que curioso, para ese entonces Huancayo no aparecia ni en el mapa, jajajaja. :lol:


----------



## Marcos_Aquino

Hola a todos, las fotos estan muy buenas, me estan ayudando mucho en un mi tesis sobre las primeras urbanizaciones de Lima. Queria saber si me pueden facilitar la imagen "Lima 3", la primera de la página 4 en una mayor resolución. Lo que necesito es la parte superior en donde apenas se ve la Urbanización San Isidro con el bosque de olivos (Parque Moreyra, mas conocido como el olivar). Gracias por su respuesta.


----------



## ketoperuano

*Gato Negro : Fabuloso tu thread !!!... sólo una ligera corrección...*

Esta foto no pertenece al distrito limeño de Barranco,aunque a primera vista lo pareciera... En realidad se trata de la ciudad de Barranca,en el Norte Chico... los acantilados crean un "trompe l'oeil" que hacen dudar...


GatoNegro said:


>


----------



## Rodro12

Todas las fotos son increíbles.... muestran un gran cambio en el perfil de nuestro país.


----------



## Luism90

GatoNegro said:


>


Si mi orientación es la correcta,el decampado que está más allá del hangar sería la pista de aterrizaje y las chacras que se ubican en la esquina inferior izquiera serían la villa de San Roque o el colegio de la FAP donde egresé (-Manuel Polo Jiménez- donde ahora se ubican los locales de primaria y secundaria).
Asimismo,el camino que aparece sería la actual Av. Jorge Chávez.


----------



## varguitazbonsai

aluscinante amigo muchas gracias recien veo este trhead ,, muchas gracias , pude ver camana , ahora se porque le dicen el valle mas fertil de sudamerica ,mollendo querido, y mi tierra Arequipa da ganas de llorar ver tantas chacras perdidas,, saludos y gracias


----------



## jovelos

Esta foto no pertenece a la ciudad de Barranca, y te digo el porque, 1 la plaza de armas nunca a tenido esa forma, la calle principal, o antigua carretera panamericana pasaba y pasa a una cuadra de la plaza paralelo a la linea de mar y aca no se ve, por lo que concidero que esta foto puede pertencer a otro sitio mas no a BARRANCA



ketoperuano said:


> Esta foto no pertenece al distrito limeño de Barranco,aunque a primera vista lo pareciera... En realidad se trata de la ciudad de Barranca,en el Norte Chico... los acantilados crean un "trompe l'oeil" que hacen dudar...


----------



## migöl

pensar que para esa epoca aun era posible evitar las feas poblaciones, las casas sin tarrajeo, para esas epocas de debio de empezar con planificaciones urbanis... gracias por las fotos


----------



## quipu

Aqui tienen el libro en linea
http://www.questia.com/library/7903...ge-r-johnson?gclid=CKeTiqqbzbMCFUid4AodAmsAIw


----------

